# ION 20 Effi Allesthread (Technik, Bilder, News, usw.....)



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Soderla, heute war es dann endlich soweit, der Rahmen ist vom BikeBauer Thomas bei mir eingedrudelt 
Einen ganzen Nachmittag damit verbracht mich mit mit dem Getriebe und dem Riemenzeugs auseinanderzusetzen. Weil aufgebaut ist so ein Getrieberad, wenn mans zum zweiten Mal macht, ja schnell 
Und weil die Jungs von Nicolai mal wieder zu lang brauchen bis das Enduro rauskommt, mußt ich noch selber schaun wie man welche Teile wie am besten verbaut, damit was Enduro....All Mountain mäßiges rauskommt 

Hat geklappt, glaub ich.
Erstmal ein paar Bilder.....















Gleich gehts weiter mit ein paar ersten Eindrücken, dem Gesamtgewicht und was an dem rad net normal ist 

G..)


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

26' bereifung?

Taugt es als enduro? 

Reicht die länge des sattelrohrs?

Wo liegs de jetzt (mit der lyric) mit dem LW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (12. Juli 2014)

Haben will.....


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Das Gesamtgewicht, genau so wie es auf dem letzten Bild oben dasteht, mit 200er Vecnum liegt bei 16,3kg. genau 2kg leichter wie das Nucli mit identischer Ausstattung 

Ziel war es eine möglichst ähnliche Geo wies Nucli zu bekommen, nur halt endlich länger 
Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel sind nun fast identisch...Lenkwinkel 66°. Hat funktioniert, einmal durch Insertbuchsen im Dämpfer und zum Zweiten durch den EC Winkelsteuersatz, nur mal anders rum wie üblich verwendet 
Lyrik selber baut im Fahrbetrieb eh fast identisch wie die Boxxer.









Gleich ein paar Worte zum ersten Eindruck von Getriebe und Riemen....

G.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Bin echt gespannt wie's sich im Enduro Trimm fährt...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> 26' bereifung?
> 
> Taugt es als enduro?
> 
> ...



Lenkwinkel so zirka 66°
Sattelrohrlänge reicht überisch bei der 200er Vecnum
Wies taug weiß ich erst morgen nach dem Fahren
Reifen....ist noch nicht der finale Laufradsatz, bzw. ich warte gerade auf den zweiten LS für das Rad....mit größerem Außendurchmesser...aber auch kein 650B...... 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie geil


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Der Erstkontakt mit dem Riemen war etwas holprig bei mir. 26/28 T113 bei 430mm Kettenstrebe...hab gedrückt und gezogen wie ein wahnsinniger. Dachte muß wohl so sein weil alles neu ist....bähhh...von wegen. Falsche Angaben 
Zum Glück hatte ich schon eine ganze Armada an verschiedenen Riemenrädern und Riemen Zuhause liegen 
Da ich eh davon ausging das 26/28 fürs Tourenfahren net taugt 
Jetzt hab ich erstmal 22/28 mit T111 430mm drauf...morgen mal gucken wie das Bergauf geht.

Riemenline zu ermittel...unmöglich...plus 0 Bilder im Internet wo man erkenn wieviel Spacer man draufsteckt
Erst im Video auf der Nicolaiseite, wo es erstmal verkehrt rum angeschraubt wird ...aber am fertigen Rad, das man eine sec an der Stelle sieht, dann anders rum drauf ist als "wird schoh passen" ermittelt 

Riemenspannung, nächstes Desaster. Hab mir die beste Riemnspannlehre die es gibt gekauft...war ein Fehler Funktioniert bei dem Rad nicht...geht nur der billigere zum viertel Preis
Habs dann mit dem Meßschieber rausgemessen (Memo, heut noch billigen Riemenspanner bestellen)

Aber zum Schluß hat alles gepaßt...glaub ich

G.


----------



## mhubig (12. Juli 2014)

@LB Jörg für die Riemenspannung gibt's inzwischen auch ne App: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/carbon-drive-bicycle-calculator/id438346486?mt=8 funzt wahrscheinlich wie ein Stimmgerät für die Gitarre ...

EDIT: Sehr sehr geiles Bike!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> @LB Jörg für die Riemenspannung gibt's inzwischen auch ne App: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/carbon-drive-bicycle-calculator/id438346486?mt=8 funzt wahrscheinlich wie ein Stimmgerät für die Gitarre ...
> 
> EDIT: Sehr sehr geiles Bike!!



Das ist mir zu teuer....also nicht die Äp, sondern das Gerät das sowas empfangen kann  
Werd schaun das ich das für Kanada (was immer das auch bedeuted) bekommen kann. Habs nämlich noch niergens im Inet endeckt. Das ist superklein und leicht und paßt ohne zu stören in den Camalback. Ansonsten erfind ich selber sowas in der Art
Vielleicht jann ich mein teures so umflexen, das ichs irgendwie einfädeln kann.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt noch ein paar Worte zum Erstkontakt mit dem Getriebe.
Es wird ölfrei geliefert, mit 2 beiliegenden Ölfläschchen. Eins mit durchsichtigen und eins mit schwarzem ÖL. Und einer Art Beschreibung, das erst das durchsichtige Öl reinkommt.
Wird einfach, durch eine zu entfernde Öleinfüllshraube eingefüllt. Wieviel steht nicht dabei und wann man da schwarze reinfüllen soll, auch nicht.
Hab mal alles reingeschüttet, weil auf dem Bild das Fläschchen auch fast ganz leer war 
An der Seite ist ein Schräubchen, das die besagte Öleinfüllmenge anzeigen soll. Wohl wenns da rausläuft ist genug drin, so ganz konnt ich das dennoch nicht übersetzen. Beschreibung ist zum Glück englisch und nicht französisch 

Erstkontakt beim Schalten. Braucht ein wenig bis man das realisiert hat und auch ein paar Schaltvorgänge bis sich das Öl überall verbreitet und es beginnt zu flutschen
Hochschalten geht unter voller Kraft ohne das man übehaupt irgendwas spürt
Ans Runterschalten muß man sich gewöhnen. Hat man aber schnell im Griff und mal schaun wie intuitiv es nach der ersten Tour ist.
Man muß nämlich entlasten, sonst bleibt der angelegte Gang drinnen. Aber man kann ansich alle anderen Gänge dennoch vorwählen.

Geräusch hält sich in Grenzen, je nach Trittbelastung und angewähltem Gang. Aber soll ja nach einer gewissen Zeit komplett lautlos werden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (13. Juli 2014)

Riemenspannungsmesser braucht kein mensch...
Den kannst fahren wenn er draufhängt wie ne Wäscheleine und des passiert nix 

Aber geile Kiste... könnt eigentlich gleih mal zum guggen vorbeikommen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

Hab heute meinen Riemenspanner etwas zurechtgeflext.
Jetzt hat er zwar eine Funktion weniger, aber die hätte ich eh net verwenden können 
Kurioserweise hat meine, mit dem Meßschieber ermittelte Spannung, exakt gepaßt 

Und was noch interassant war und eine der Fragen die ich mir immer wieder gestellt hab, ist auch beantwortet. Man kann das hintere Laufrad aus und einbauen ohne die Riemenspannung ändern zu müssen 

Blöde Wetterlage, eigentlich die schlechteste dies gibt, aber werd wohl doch noch gleich starten....arrg der erste Tag seit Wochen mit Todeswetter 

G.


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)

Regenjacke an und nix wie raus


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Regenjacke an und nix wie raus



Jetzt war grade 2h wieder gut und Sonne, aber hatte Fachsimpelbesuch da 
Jetzt schüttets wieder und das Grollen im Hintergrund macht auch nervös

Mal noch nen Kaffee trinken bevors losgeht

G.


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)

Blitz und donner ist natürlich nix

Man, bin ich gespannt wie's sich bewegt, dein ü200mm Enduro


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Blitz und donner ist natürlich nix
> 
> Man, bin ich gespannt wie's sich bewegt, dein ü200mm Enduro



Enduro+  Kommt ja 26+ auch noch rein  
Und seit heute wissen wir ja wieder, das selbst 26Zoll Reifen in einem 650B Rad die bessere Wahl sind...wenns wirjklich hart zur Sache geht

Gleich mein heutiges Resumee...in dem Moment wo ich los bin, wars echt schluß mit dem Regen und es kam sogar Sonne und blauer Himmel....



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

Zur Funktion vom Aufbau:

Zur Funktion vom Aufbau im Trailbetrieb hab ich jetzt ansich nur Meßwerte und keine gefühlten Werte.
War halt alles klatsch naß und durch die Hitze, jede Wurzel und jeder moosige Stein, schmierig und rutschig wie Glatteis. Drum war ich wesentlich mehr angespannt wie normal.
War zuviel Umstellung von der radikalen Dauertrockenheit zu den Bedingungen jetzt und dann noch das längere Rad.
Bin aber dennoch supergut zurechtgekommen, also wenns vorne wegging ists hinten gleich nachgekommen.
Hab dann erstmal als Maßstab und Meßwert 2 klassische Fichtelflowtrails angesteuert und konnte sie beide ohne einmal zu treten, nur mit pumpen und bewegen durchrollern.
Das ist schonmal ein gutes Zeichen was handling angeht...sehr gutes Zeichen

Bergauf reicht mir der leichteste Gang def. nicht wenns länger steil bergauf geht. Wird morgen geändert 
Den Vivid hab ich auch nicht ruhig bekommen. Ist halt ne DhMacht. Sobalts bergauf geht wippt er mit jeder Pedalumdrehung zirke im Bereich von 1-2mm.
Wie ein Litville 301 in der Richtung, dort ist es halt aber ein Featur 
Mit kleinerer Übersetzung und etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer könnte es weniger werden.

Gab dann noch ein paar Kleingkeiten die ich auf Tour net verstellen konnte und deswegen nocht nichts greifbares dazu sagen kann.
Logischerweise hat auch der Winkelsteuersatz klassisch zu knacken angefangen...den hab ich dann zugeknallt, dann war Ruhe erstmal 

Zum Getriebe:

Also das Hochschalten ist der wahrgewordene Traum jedes Mountainbikers. Bessere gehts nimmer.   
An den Schalter muß man sich erst gewöhnen, aber dann gehts sogar mim Mittelfinger und man kann den Bremsfinger an der Bremse lassen.
Runterschalten ist so eine Sache. Beim Bergabfahren kein Problem, sowohl von der Haptik des Hebels als auch von der Funktion....Top
Beim Bergauffahren muß man im Gegensatz zum Hochschalten, was immer geht, beim Runterschalten komplett entlasten. Was jetzt bei der ersten Ausfahrt noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig war. Also wenn man vom Druck auf dem Pedal an einer Rampe schnell wieder Druck draufbringen will, da hats bei mir des eine oder ander Mal schon geharpert.

Von der Geräuschkulisse her ist es jetzt schon richtig leise. Das man ein Getriebe fährt merkt man erst im Wiegetritt bergauf, wenn man richtig Druck draufbringt, da spürt und hört man die Zahnräder noch.

Dann gings noch zu einem dritten Flowtrail mit ein paar Steilabfahrten, danach wußte ich wir werden richtige Freunde  





Morgen gehts dann auf den anspruchsvollsten Trail am Hausberg, wenn ich da mit Flow durchkomme dann paßt alles

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2014)

So jetzt noch ein paar Bilder vom Heck, wies noch sauber war.....







Kauft euch nie diese Nabe  ...ich bin Hope Sound gewöhnt 







MADE IN GERMANY mit dem einzig wirklich guten PM180 Adabter MADE IN ENGLANDY







Nicolaigetriebespezialistfachgeschäft...







G.


----------



## chevioso (14. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Bericht.
Sehr interessant zu lesen!

Das fast komplette Entlasten beim Hochschalten hat mich auch bei meiner Piniontestfahrt etwas gestört.
Ist aber hoffentlich eine Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Maxed (15. Juli 2014)

Da wird gleich mal unser geheimer selbstgebauter Trail misbraucht  

Ein 27,5 Rahmen mit 26 Zoll Bereifung, klasse hehe   Schönes Ding


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2014)

wie sieht es denn mit der Effi Bandbreite aus.

ich brauche bergauf in den Alpen leider ein kleines Kettenblatt,
mit 42er und großem vorne schaff ich das net bei 1000 Hm+

ich bräuchte also eine kleine Übersetzung von ca. 22-36,
damit ich das dauerhaft treten kann.

geht das?
und wie is dann der größte Gang?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

Die Bandbreite ist 20% größer als bei der X11. Ob du auf die oberen oder die unteren Gänge verzichten willst, bleibt dann dir überlassen.
Ich bräucht auch noch einen Gang kleiner. War schon anstrengend die letzten 2 Tage in GAP, weil man doch immer 1000Hms am Stück hochradelt und die Steigungen über längere Streckenabschitte doch recht stark sind.

G.


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2014)

das is meine Meinung.

Darum fahr ich am AC keinen Unwerfer,
aber ein manuel geschaltetes kleines KB für bergauf.

XX1 geht nur zu Hause...

welcher Kettenübersetzung entspricht dein kleinster Gang?

PS: welche Größe is das, wie groß bist du und wo wohnst du?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is meine Meinung.
> 
> Darum fahr ich am AC keinen Unwerfer,
> aber ein manuel geschaltetes kleines KB für bergauf.
> ...



Kann ich dir jetzt net sagen, weil ich kein Kettenschaltungsrad, mit mehr als einem großen Kettenblatt vorne, besitze 
Hab aber das Getriebe, was die Übersetzung angeht, noch nicht ausgereitzt....und schnell treten muß ich net unbedingt 

Fichtelgebirge, also max 400Hms am Stück und steile Rampen über 15, bis 25% sind höchsten mal 50m lang.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

So noch was technisches.
Die Angaben auf der Nicolaiseite zur Reifenbreite sind voll in Ordnung 

Max. Reifenbbreite ist mit 71,5mm angegeben.
Der 2.75er Surly hat an den Stollen auf der W40 71mm.






Man hat auf beiden Seiten dann noch ordentlich Platz 





G.


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS: welche Größe is das, wie groß bist du und wo wohnst du?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirge, also max 400Hms am Stück und steile Rampen über 15, bis 25% sind höchsten mal 50m lang.



Mir ginge eher um rein egoistische Gründe - wie PROBEFAHREN und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (20. Juli 2014)

Und wie schaut es mit der Abstufung aus? Kommst du mit den großen Gangsprüngen zu recht oder fehlt dir zwischen drin mal ein Gang?

PS:
Dein Bike schaut natürlich wieder super aus!
Wieso hast du es nicht wieder Schwarz-Gold gemacht, das hat sich an deinem Nucleon auch super gemacht;-)

Gruß Andi


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mir ginge eher um rein egoistische Gründe - wie PROBEFAHREN und so



Ach so  Ist L und ich bin 1,92cm 

@Andi: Also ich kann mit den Gangsprüngen sehr gut leben. Bin aber bis jetzt längere Touren auch nur mit Leistungsschwächeren gefahren.
Könnte durchaus sein, das wenn eine Gruppe das Tempo vorgibt, man lieber mal was dazwischen haben will.

G.


----------



## Speedskater (15. August 2014)

sehr geiles Bike.
Warum hast Du keine Singelspeed- oder Trial Nabe verwendet?
Ich habe an meinem Fanes Pinion die Hope Pro II evo Trial verbaut, kann man fast symetrisch einspeichen.


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2014)

gibts die jetzt in 135x12 oder gar 142x12?


----------



## Speedskater (15. August 2014)

Ich habe sie umgebaut: Achse in die Drehmaschine eingespannt, aufgebohrt, auf 12mm ausgerieben und auf der einen Seite abgedreht, das der 142x12 Adapter drauf passen. Der Adapter am Freilaufkörper musste auch bissel abgedreht werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> sehr seiles Bike.
> Warum hast Du keine Singelspeed- oder Trial Nabe verwendet?
> Ich habe an meinem Fanes Pinion die Hope Pro II evo Trial verbaut, kann man fast symetrisch einspeichen.




Naja, zum Einen hatte ich keine Ahnung welche Riemenlinie das Rad nun endgültig bekommt und zum Anderen wollte ich die Nabe mit der geringsten Rasterrung (Box hat ja auch schon einen Freilauf) die ihre Stabilität auch schon mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt hat.
Und das Laufrad ist so auch noch kompatibel zum normalen Fahrrad.

Bin gerade am tüfteln für einen Getriebboxschutz. Ist komplexer wie gedacht, wegen doch recht schlechter Befestigungsmöglichkeiten 
Mußte schon eine Alulösung verwerfen, weil da unten kein Weltraumklett funktioniert. Jetzt werd ich die Tage mal unter Hitze verformbaren Kunststoff ausprobieren.
Du hast auch keinen zufälligen Geistesblitz auf die Schnelle parat?



G.


----------



## Speedskater (15. August 2014)

Die Entscheidung mit der Nabe war bei mir ganz einfach, die anderen Bikes haben eine Rohloff da ist das dann egal.

Ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht was ich unten an das Piniongetriebe klebe, damit es vor Steinschlägen geschützt ist.
Eine Platte aus Thermoplast das man mit dem Heisluftfön anpassen kann, mit einer Lage 3 mm Schaumstoff-Material und beidseitigen Klebeband wäre ein effizienter Schutz.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2014)

Hab mir ein paar Platten besorgt die auf ca 150C° erwärmt werden müssen, das sie schön weich und formbar werden. 
Wollte ursprünglich eine Aluplatte formen und wie du mit mit Schaumstoff an den Rändern bekleben. Sie aber mit dem Klett von 3M befestigen. Das das auch Lupine für seine Lampen benutzt.
Aber das Klett kann ich beim Effi nur an ungünstigen Stellen anbringen.
Aber beim Pinion wäre es eine gute Lösung. Es hat wie der Schaumstoff dann noch eine gute Dämpfung und es hält wohl auch bei richtig starken Aufsetzern problemlos.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2014)

Hab heute Vormittag mal einen Versuch gestartet. Man bräuchte dummerweise 5 Hände um es überall gleichmäßig und fest anzudrücken. Aber für ein Teil das eh für die Vernichtung gebaut ist muß es ja nicht so genau sein 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (16. August 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe sie umgebaut: Achse in die Drehmaschine eingespannt, aufgebohrt, auf 12mm ausgerieben und auf der einen Seite abgedreht, das der 142x12 Adapter drauf passen. Der Adapter am Freilaufkörper musste auch bissel abgedreht werden.



Für die Hope Singlespeed Nabe gibt es einen Umbausatz von 135/10 auf 142/12.
Besorgt Dir jeder Händler, der von Hope Ahnung hat. (z.B. Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg)

Ich werde im nächsten Jahr mit dieser Nabe auch noch 2 Laufradsätze in 142x12 aufbauen müssen 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2014)

Die Maschine steht im Keller und damit geht es schneller.


----------



## Speedskater (18. August 2014)

Jörg, das schaut doch gut aus, wo gibt's das Material?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jörg, das schaut doch gut aus, wo gibt's das Material?



Schnellfassung...guck mal auf die Videokommentare...


G.


----------



## MantaHai (31. August 2014)

Wie macht sich der Riemen ?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2014)

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich davon so begeistert bin. Die Montage ansich und die Handhabung bei Laufradwechsel sind ein Traum
Beim Abrollwiderstand auf den Riemenrädern ist im Vergleich zu einer Kette kein Unterschied spürbar.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (31. August 2014)

Geil


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2014)

Auf jedenfall 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Mal was neues von mir zum Thema ION 20 Effi. Für Wintervielfahrer oder für ausgedehnte Tourenfahrerfahrer. Es paßt nicht nur der 2.75er Ditrtywizzard auf der W40 Felge rein, sondern sogar der 3.0er Knard in 26" (den es jetzt endlich tatsächlich gibt).
Ist aber mit 75mm so das Ende der Fahnenstange 












G.


----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2015)

Top Bike 

3 Zoll Gazzaloddis bin ich früher auch im Lambda gefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Hehe, den konnte man auch hinstellen oder an die Wand lehnen  Wennste den hier von der Felge nimmst, dann fällt er zu einem 1cm hohen Häufchen zusammen 

G.


----------



## MantaHai (26. Januar 2015)

Als Insider kannst du sicher schon Gerüchte über den ungefähren Präsentationstermin des 16er Effis plaudern ?


----------



## trailterror (26. Januar 2015)

Laur mehreren userstimmen hier ist effi für den DH einsatz konzipiert-ion 16 demnach unwahrscheinlich


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2015)

Bin ja kein Insider und das Einzige was ich überhaupt gehört hab ist das, was auch schon Trailterror über mir geschrieben hat.

G.


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2015)

ich hab eine Mail mit diesem Inhalt von Vinc bekommen.

Es wird kein Ion16 Effi geben.


----------



## MantaHai (26. Januar 2015)

Schade, der Proto sah nämlich sehr vielversprechend aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2015)

Weil ich per PN gerfragt wurde und ich sehe das es noch garnicht weiter erwähnt wurde, die Übersetzung 22/32 hat sich recht schnell als optimal herausgestellt.
Was bei 113 Riemenzähnen so 430mm Kettenstrebenlänge ergibt.
Für Alpenbewohner wäre wohl ein 34er noch optimaler.

Mittlerweile hat sich am Rad auch noch die Gabel geändert, ansich nur wegen der Reifenfreiheit. Aber etwas leichter, bei auch top Funktion, ist ja auch net zu verachten 
























G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ich per PN gerfragt wurde und ich sehe das es noch garnicht weiter erwähnt wurde, die Übersetzung 22/32 hat sich recht schnell als optimal herausgestellt.
> Was bei 113 Riemenzähnen so 430mm Kettenstrebenlänge ergibt.
> Für Alpenbewohner wäre wohl ein 34er noch optimaler.
> 
> ...


Wie ist da der kürzeste Gang verglichen mit dem Nucli ?  (Effigear 22/32)

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wie ist da der kürzeste Gang verglichen mit dem Nucli ?  (Effigear 22/32)
> 
> LG
> Wolfgang


 
Muß ich mal praktisch ausprobieren und nachmessen ob ein Gang oder 1,5 fehlen.

G.


----------



## Speedskater (15. April 2015)

ich habe das mal nachgerechnet.
Vergleich verschiendener Schaltungen bei gleicher Reifengröße und Trittfrequenz 85/min
1x11 mit 32er Kettenblatt und 10-42
2x9 mit 38/22 und 11-34


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2015)

Entweder ich denk gerade total falsch oder die Grafik paßt nicht. Aber die Effilinie müßte doch, egal wie und welche Übersetzung, länger als die 1mal11 Linie sein. Hat ja 20% mehr Übersetzungsbandbreite.
Und 24/28 wäre ja in die Richtung einer Dh-Kombi...also mehr fürs schnelle Fahren.

G.


----------



## Speedskater (15. April 2015)

Jörg, das passt schon.
Wenn ich das 32er Kettenblatt durch ein 28er ersetze liegt der 1. Gang bei beiden auf 1,4 m/Kurbelumdrehung und der 9. Gang vom Effigear ist über dem 11 Gang von 1x11.

Ich habe das mal angepasst


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2015)

Ahhhh...war vorhin ein wenig hektisch, war auf dem Sprung zur Arbeit 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ich per PN gerfragt wurde und ich sehe das es noch garnicht weiter erwähnt wurde, die Übersetzung 22/32 hat sich recht schnell als optimal herausgestellt.
> Was bei 113 Riemenzähnen so 430mm Kettenstrebenlänge ergibt.
> Für Alpenbewohner wäre wohl ein 34er noch optimaler.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

bin mit Fox Produkten nicht ganz up to date.
Welche Fox-Gabel ist das ?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine 'Coil' handelt ??
Und wie ist die Reifenfreiheit mit den 26+ Reifen ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2015)

Ist tatsächlich keine Coil, sondern die aktuelle 36 Float.
Die erste Luftgabel, die wirklich ohne Luftdruckänderung zum Singletrailheizen und Bikebouldern, bei korrekten Sag, funktioniert.
Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das mal sage, aber jetzt braucht man (ich) keine Coil mehr.

Ist das 650B Gabelmodel, fahre aber zum Spielen und normalen rumfahren 26 Zoll Räder.

Ein 2.75er 26+ geht eh ohne Probs rein und der 3.0er (78mm) geht auf der W40 auch noch problemlos...und nach oben ist eh kein Problem, weils ja ne 650B Gabel ist.
Die letzten Tage bin ich aus Faulheit nur den 3.0er Knard gefahren. Man gewöhnt sich so schnell an einen so schnellen dicken Reifen 
Der spart einfach soviel Körner, das sowas mit einem Dh Rahmen möglich ist....meine Naviauaswertung ist net so ganz modern 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (26. Mai 2015)

Moin Jörg,

ich bin von Deinem Ion echt begeistert! 

Hast Du einen kürzeren Dämpfer (222 mm) eingebaut oder einfach nur Offset Buchsen? Und wenn es der originale Dämpfer ist - wie passen dann die Federwege zusammen? Denn vorher wären es ja 170 vorne zu 200 hinten gewesen... Ich überlege auch, mir ein ION zu besorgen, möchte aber kein reines DH Geschoss und kein Enduro, einen richtigen Freerider (ehem. ION 18) hat N schließlich nicht mehr im Programm. Und auf 650B stehe ich auch nicht so.   

Weitere Frage: Welche regulären 26 Zoll Reifen fährst Du? Ist das Rad dann nicht zu tief - ich meine, Du verlierst einen Centimeter Bodenfreiheit, wenn Du anstelle von 650 26 fährst....

Fragen über Fragen ;-) Geile Kiste, weiter so!

LG

Hörni


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2015)

Mit den Offset Buchsen, dem EC Winkelsteuersatz mit minus 1 Grad, und der 170 bzw. 180mm Einfachbrückengabel dürfte das Tretlager mit den normalen 2.5er Maxxis sogar höher sein als normal.
Also zumindest rein rechnerisch 
Fahre ja auch noch die steile Einstellung und 10% weniger Sag hinten, als es zum DH heizen eigentlich normal wäre.
Dazu kommt ja noch das die Gabel nur 170, bzw. 180mm tief eintaucht, als im Gegensatz die dafür gedachte 200mm Gabel.

Mit den Plusreifen (Tourenlaufradsatz) stellt sich die Frage garnicht mehr, die haben den gleichen Durchmesser wie ein 650B Reifen. Je nach Reifen soger mehr 

G.


----------



## Hoerni (27. Mai 2015)

Hi,

okay, Du hast also den 'normalen' Dämpfer im Rad und keinen kürzeren. Dann die High Stellung und Offset Buchsen, um den Lenkwinkel steiler zu machen. Das dürft edas Tretlager leicht anheben, vielleicht einen halben Zentimeter, max. einen. Die Unterschiede der Gabel dürften sich aufhebnen, da die 180er Einfachbrücke etwas niedriger baut als eine 200er Doppelbrücke, ich meine einen cm. Das dürfte den Winkelsteuersatzeffekt wieder neutralisieren. So kommst Du auch auf Deine 66 Grad LW: 1 Grad vom Steuersatz, 1 Grad von den Buchsen = 64 + 2 = 66 Grad.

Wie macht sich denn der Unterschied in den Federwegen zwischen vorne und hinten?

Danke und LG

Andreas


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2015)

Hoerni schrieb:


> Wie macht sich denn der Unterschied in den Federwegen zwischen vorne und hinten?
> 
> Danke und LG
> 
> Andreas



Das kommt wohl auf die performace der Federgabel an. Wenn die taugt dann ist das sekundär.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2015)

Cooles Effivideo 






...und noch ein kleiner Zwischenbericht. Meins läuft und läuft und läuft....

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Juni 2015)

Sehr geil. Flott unterwegs der Kerl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (5. Juli 2015)

hab gerade einen Thread zum Cavalerie Anakin erstellt, der Euch vielleicht interessieren könnte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cavalerie-anakin.759356/

Gruss Florian


----------



## codit (5. Juli 2015)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> hab gerade einen Thread zum Cava....


Und was hat das mit N zu tun?


----------



## MantaHai (5. Juli 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit N zu tun?


Nix, aber mit dem Effi. Also völlig legitim auf diesen separaten Thread zu verweisen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Juli 2015)

Und natürlich ein Hinweis, dass da noch ein 16er Ion mit Effigear im Programm fehlt 

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2015)

Letztes WoEnd gabs jetzt mal einen wirklich heftigen Granitgerölleinschlag an der Getriebebox. Bei dem sogar der faustgroße Granitbrocken außeinander geflogen ist 
Aber nicht nur der Granitbrocken......








Möchte garnet wissen was er für eine Schramme ohne Schutz hinterlassen hätte  ...deswegen gleich einen Neuen geformt 
Schade das es keinen Schutz zu kaufen gibt. So aus Alu gefräst, zum richtig aufsetzen, und so 








Ansonsten läuft alles, bei fast täglichem Einsatz die letzten Wochen...
Also beide Zugansteller sind mittlerweile abgebrochen und behelfsmäßig repariert  

G.


----------



## MantaHai (25. Oktober 2015)

Jörg was macht der Riemen?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2015)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Jörg was macht der Riemen?



Läuft wie am ersten Tag. Genau 0 Problem mit ansich 0 Wartung. Und gleich gehts durch den kompletten Steinwald damit 

G.


----------



## MantaHai (25. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Läuft wie am ersten Tag. Genau 0 Problem mit ansich 0 Wartung. Und gleich gehts durch den kompletten Steinwald damit
> 
> G.



Mist es gibt echt kein Argument mehr gegen das GPI außer Preis und Gewicht


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja, wen das richtige ION 16 Rad mit dem P12 und Riemen rauskommt, dann werd ich wohl auch nicht widerstehen können 

So jetzt hab ich ein wenig mehr Zeit, zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Riemen zu schreiben.
Es gab ein einziges Mal, nachdem ich mit karacho in den Papschnee gefallen bin  , kein Problem, aber ich konnte nicht mit komplett schneebefüllten Rad weiterkurbeln. Mußte es erst abschütteln. War wie ich es hier wieder rausgezogen hab.







Einmal hat es mit einen zirka 2cm dicken Ast hineingezogen, bzw. ich hab ihn voll durchgetreten, das er den Riemen runtergehebelt hat. Harveseter sei dank 
Riemen wieder drauf, fertig. Daheim dann mit Spannungsprüfgerät überprüft und mußte ihn 5/10mm nachspannen, damit er wieder im grünen Bereich war. War irgendwann im Sommer, fahre den gleichen Riemen immernoch.

Wenn es zu trocken und staubig wird, dann fängt er an zu schmatzen. Muß man dann nur ein wenig Wasser aus dem Camelback drauflaufen lassen dann isses wieder weg 
Wobei ich zugeben muß, das ich nach unserem Vinschgauwochenende, mit bis zu 11000 superstaubigen Tms am Tag, nach dem Urlaub tatsächlich mal mit der Bürste drüber gegangen bin  Dachte mir, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann  Der feine Staub war mir doch etwas suspekt am Rad.
















Ich war dieses Jahr, der Umstände wegen, tatsächlich 3-5 mal in der Woche mit dem Rad unterwegs und mein Riemenresumee ist ganz klar, wenn möglich dann Riemen 

G.


----------



## Synapse (28. Dezember 2015)

Effigear im 2016er Katalog ? 

Weit und breit nix zu sehen - keine Einzige Erwähnung...
Was genau waren denn die Probleme mit dem Effi-Getriebe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute das französische Abenteuer ist damit beendet ... man hat ja auch bei BOS gesehen dass, auch wenn die Produkte an sich gut sind, es mit dem After-Sales Service nicht immer einfach mit den westlichen Nachbarn ist.

Vom Prinzip hat mit das Effigear Konstrukt besser gefallen als Pinion + Riemenspanner.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2015)

Zu kaufen gibts es es ja noch wie bisher, ganz normal 
Will mein Effi auch ehrlich nicht mehr missen...solange nichts besseres kommt 
Aber wie gesagt, das neue AC wiegt soviel wie mein ION20 mit 180er Gabel. 
Glaube eine Tour ist damit keinen deut leichter als mit dem ION...aber ausprobieren würde ich es schon gerne 

G.


----------



## Feanor90 (30. Dezember 2015)

Synapse schrieb:


> Effigear im 2016er Katalog ?
> 
> Weit und breit nix zu sehen - keine Einzige Erwähnung...
> Was genau waren denn die Probleme mit dem Effi-Getriebe???



Ich hab mich ja auch ein Jahr lang auf das Ion16 effi gefreut. Nach einigen Mails mit Kalle und einen kurzen Testride bei N direkt ist aufgefallen dass das EFFI und der Hinterbau nicht gut passt. Das ION16 Effi ist mit dem härtesten Monarch Dämpfer teilweise komplett durch gesagt. Das und einige andere Probleme haben dazu geführt dass das EFFI Projekt eingestampft wurde und da ja N sowieso relativ eng mir Pinion zusammen arbeitet war der Schritt eigentlich logisch das ganze mit Pinion zu bauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja auch ein Jahr lang auf das Ion16 effi gefreut. Nach einigen Mails mit Kalle und einen kurzen Testride bei N direkt ist aufgefallen dass das EFFI und der Hinterbau nicht gut passt. Das ION16 Effi ist mit dem härtesten Monarch Dämpfer teilweise komplett durch gesagt. Das und einige andere Probleme haben dazu geführt dass das EFFI Projekt eingestampft wurde und da ja N sowieso relativ eng mir Pinion zusammen arbeitet war der Schritt eigentlich logisch das ganze mit Pinion zu bauen.



Sehr schade das das 16ner so ein Verhalten hat. Damit wäre locker eine 14 vorne beim Gewicht drinnengewesen 

G.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte ja letztens mal das Vergnügen einer Testfahrt mit einem Cavalerie Anakin (Effigear). Es ging mir mehr um den Vergleich des Antriebs zu meinem Pinion Bike, daher war es mir auch wurscht, dass das Bike 2 Nummern zu groß und die Federung auf 95 kg und nicht auf meine 75 kg abgestimmt war. Ich fand das Bike hat einen besseren Vortrieb als mein Fanes Pinion. Und man könnte damit sogar ein Enduro mit ca. 13 kg aufbauen, mein Fanes Pinion hat ca. 15 kg. Bleibt halt noch die Frage ob ein Cavalerie Anakin an die Zuverlässigkeit meines Fanes Pinion ran kommt.


----------



## Synapse (31. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm--- schade dass es kein kein offizielles Statement von N zu der Geschichte mit dem Effi gibt. 
Oder kann der Vincent hier mal was zu sagen bitte ?!


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (4. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bleibt halt noch die Frage ob ein Cavalerie Anakin an die Zuverlässigkeit meines Fanes Pinion ran kommt.



Du spielts damit auf das gebrochene Zahnrad an (habs im Anakin Thread genauer beschrieben) und in der Tat interessiert niemanden mahr als mich, ob es sich dabei um einen Konstruktions- oder Montagefehler gehandelt hatte. Vieles deutet auf letzteres hin, hab bisher auch von keinem anderen, ähnlichen Fall gehört. Wir werden sehen...

Abgesehen davon funktionierte das Anakin völlig unauffällig und hat mir im vergangenen Jahr viel Freude bereitet. Auch wenn ein Ausfall des Getriebes das letzte ist was man braucht, finde ich es ziemlich beruhigend, dass sich das Getriebe auch von Laien im handumdrehen zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen lässt. Die neuen Zahnräder waren nach drei Tagen da und eine gute Stunde später lief wieder alles...


----------



## Synapse (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Schneemensch, 

Danke für deinen Bericht und schön mal eine Rückmeldung von jemandem zu bekommen, der das Effi _wirklich_ fährt!

Je mehr ich mich mit dem Getriebe beschäftige, desto interessanter wird es.

Ist das mit dem Zerlegen ernst gemeint? Ich würde mich nie trauen, das Ding auseinanderzunehmen. Wenn´s wirklich so einfach ist, wär´s ja ein (weiterer) echter Vorteil gegenüber dem Pinion?


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (4. Januar 2016)

Es gibt da eine Anleitung von Effigear. Je nachdem ob Du es schon einmal gemacht hast, geht das Zerlegen und Zusammenbauen in 1-2 Stunden. Es wird auch kein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt, lediglich eine 12 mm Gewindestange habe ich mir noch angeschafft um die Kurbeln wieder aufzupressen (die Schrauben sind aus Alu und nicht zum Aufpressen geeignet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2016)

SCHNEEMENSCH schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine Anleitung von Effigear. Je nachdem ob Du es schon einmal gemacht hast geht das Zerlegen und Zusammenbauen in 1-2 Stunden. Es wird auch kein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt, lediglich eine 12 mm Gewindestange habe ich mir noch angeschafft um die Kurbeln wieder aufzupressen (die Schrauben sind aus Alu und nicht zum Aufpressen geeignet)



Gibts die Anleitung auch im I-Net zu sehen ?

G:


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (4. Januar 2016)

Meines Wissens nicht, aber schickt mir eine PM wenn Ihr sie braucht - will sie nur nicht online stellen...


----------



## Speedskater (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Florian, 
ja, der Rückweg hat mein "haben will" Reflex etwas gedämpft, abgesehen davon habe ich erst mal ein anderes Projekt. 
Ich bin die Zuverlässigkeit eines Rohloff Speedhub gewohnt und mein Pinion Bike hat 3950 km ca. 59.000 hm und ca. 80.000 tm runter und bisher habe ich Ritzel, Kettenblatt, Kette und die Hinterbaulager ersetzt. Im September habe ich 3 Wochen hardcore Biken mit Alpencross, Gardasee und Vinschgau am Stück durchgezogen. Einziger Defekt war ein Mountain King den ich auf dem Alpencross aufgeschlitzt habe.
Ich finde das Effigear Konzept super, könnte mein nächstes Projekt werden.

Viele Grüße
Armin


----------



## Synapse (6. Januar 2016)

So, heute mit Marcel Lauxtermann von Nicolai telefoniert: 
Das Projekt Effi ist wohl bis auf weiteres gestorben. 

Es habe zu viele Probleme mit dem Getriebe gegeben: Innerhalb einer Charge große Streuungen; Nicolai habe häufig nacharbeiten müssen  und wird das Effi daher bis auf weiteres wohl nicht mehr verbauen... 

Schade :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2016)

äOh ja, sehr schade  Naja hab ja eins...und bis jetzt hälts 

G.


----------



## SCHNEEMENSCH (7. Januar 2016)

Ändert auch für mich nichts solange der Support stimmt wenn einmal was kaputt geht. In der Beziehung kann ich nur Bestnoten vergeben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (9. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich bin die Zuverlässigkeit eines Rohloff Speedhub gewohnt und mein Pinion Bike hat 3950 km ca. 59.000 hm und ca. 80.000 tm runter und bisher habe ich Ritzel, Kettenblatt, Kette  ersetzt.


Schade, war gerade daran mich damit anzufreunden, von Helius AC mit Speedhub auf Helius GPI zu wechseln. Dass das höhere übertragene Drehmoment den Antrieb so belastet, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Bei Speedhub fahre ich Ritzel, KB, Kette ca. 140000 hm rauf/runter mit dem AC pro Saison und Tausch. Es ginge locker noch 1/3 mehr ohne Funktionseinbuße.

Wird bei mir dann vermutlich wieder AC mit Speedhub.


----------



## puitl (9. Januar 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Schade, war gerade daran mich damit anzufreunden, von Helius AC mit Speedhub auf Helius GPI zu wechseln. Dass das höhere übertragene Drehmoment den Antrieb so belastet, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Bei Speedhub fahre ich Ritzel, KB, Kette ca. 140000 hm rauf/runter mit dem AC pro Saison und Tausch. Es ginge locker noch 1/3 mehr ohne Funktionseinbuße.
> 
> Wird bei mir dann vermutlich wieder AC mit Speedhub.



Wird das höhere Drehmoment beim Riemen auch ein bedeutendes Problem sein was Verschleiß angeht?


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre, im Moment vorne 24er Kettenblatt und hinten 26er Ritzel am Pinion Bike. Ritzel und Kettenblatt sind aus Alu, das ist klar, dass die schnell hinüber sind. Es gibt auch Spider mit 104er Lochkreis, da ist man dann bissel flexibler und kann auch Stahl Kettenblätter fahren, die sollten dann bissel länger halten.


----------



## codit (9. Januar 2016)

puitl schrieb:


> Wird das höhere Drehmoment beim Riemen auch ein bedeutendes Problem sein was Verschleiß angeht?


Sicherheit ist im Leben selten zu gewährleisten! Aber beim Vergleich Riemen mit
Pinion/Rohloff ist die Sache leider klar. Mein Kommentar ging NICHT gegen den Riemen.


----------



## codit (9. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich fahre, im Moment vorne 24er Kettenblatt und hinten 26er Ritzel am Pinion Bike. Ritzel und Kettenblatt sind aus Alu, das ist klar, dass die schnell hinüber sind. Es gibt auch Spider mit 104er Lochkreis, da ist man dann bissel flexibler und kann auch Stahl Kettenblätter fahren, die sollten dann bissel länger halten.


Bei mir ist das KB auch aus Alu (FSA DH 38Z). Speedskater, in der Klarheit wie Du hat noch niemand Verschleissdaten für Pinion-Antrieb geliefert! Bitte poste das doch mal im allgemeinen Pinion-Faden. Wird zur Erhellung beitragen. Kann man sicher über das Primärmoment ausrechnen, aber ich bin E-Techniker, kein Masch-Bauer.


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich habe bisher nur von einer einzigen Person gehört das dieses "Problem" überhaupt existiert. Entweder fahren die anderen Pinion-Besitzer nicht viel, es ist denen egal oder es handelt sich um ein Einzelproblem. 
Ich gehe immer noch vom letzten aus.


----------



## codit (9. Januar 2016)

w





hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur von einer einzigen Person gehört das dieses "Problem" überhaupt existiert. Entweder fahren die anderen Pinion-Besitzer nicht viel, es ist denen egal oder es handelt sich um ein Einzelproblem.
> Ich gehe immer noch vom letzten aus.


Leider bist Du das etwas schlecht informiert: das "Problem" geistert seit langem durch verschiedene Threads des Forums. So klar mit Zahlen unterlegt habe ich es bisher aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2016)

Dann hast du das noch nicht gefunden?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pinion-erfahrungsberichte.604491/page-19#post-13095947


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich verfolge fast alle Threads, die irgendwie mit Getriebe am Bike zu tun haben, aber das "Problem " ist mir nicht sonderlich aufgefallen. Einmal war es definitiv ein falsch eingestellte Kettenlinie, ein anderer hatte eine falsche Kette montiert. Beides verursacht erhöhten Verschleiß an Kettenblatt/Ritzel/Kette. Z.B. ein zu flexibler Hinterbau könnte auch zu erhöhten Verschleiß führen. Alles kein Pinion-Problem. Ich warte immer noch auf Fakten!


----------



## codit (9. Januar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dann hast du das noch nicht gefunden?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pinion-erfahrungsberichte.604491/page-19#post-13095947


Doch, dass kenne ich schon. Dein Post hier ist zahlenmässig für mich aussagekräftiger.

@hoschi2007 Meine Ínterpretation der aktuell hier und in den "Pinion Erfahrungsberichten" genannten Verschleißdaten heisst: Vorsicht Vielfahrer, nachdenken! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Pinion P12 am Helius hätte ich ja auch gerne. Das Pinion-Getriebe halte ich mittlerweile für so bewährt wie die Speedhub. Aber das hohe Ausgangsdrehmoment scheint vergleichsweise hohen Verschleiß im Antriebsstrang nach sich zu ziehen. Da ICH Wartungsarmut der Performance des Hinterbaus vorziehe, muss ich die Konsequenzen ziehen. Vorerst warte ich aber weitere (belastbare) Vielfahrerberichte ab, mein AC Rohloff lebt ja noch.

Wir sind hier aber recht weit vom Thema abgedriftet, MEINE SCHULD! Deshalb weiteres bitte per PM oder in Pinion Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2016)

Ich antworte mal im Pinion Erfahrungsberichte Fred.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2016)

So um mal wieder was zu schreiben. Mein Effi läuft und läuft und läuft fast wie am ersten Tag. Also ein wenig lauter ists geworden und das Getriebe ist mehr als Getriebe spürbar. Hab die Haltarkeit ja so auf zwei Jahre geschätzt und der Termin ist ja jetzt fast erreicht 
Heute mal ein paar 650B 3.0 Zollreifen auf einer Felge mit Maulweite 40mm vermessen und natürlicherweise auch mal probiert ab sie Effi tauglich wären 
Absolut kein Problem, sogar noch "morts" Platz  Mehr  wie beim 3Zoll Knard in 26Zoll, den ich ja seit Ewigkeiten als Weittourenreifen fahre...in letzter Zeit auch bei Kurztouren und sogar Nässe. 
Die Reifenbreite der 3Zöller lagen alle so bei 72mm auf der XM551. Volles Einfedern ist auch kein Problem, noch der ein oder andere Zentimeter frei in der steileren Einstellung.













G.


----------



## puitl (8. Juni 2016)

Wahnsinn wie unterschiedlich breit die versch. Reifen bauen.
Bei mir muss sich jetzt vorerst mal der Dirt Wizard in 26 beweisen 

2 Jahre Getriebe Lebensdauer? Bei welcher Kilometerleistung?
Hab mir da ehrlich gesagt schon ein bisschen mehr erhoft...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2016)

Die 3.0er 650B Reifen haben durch die Bank so um 72mm. Hben die Jungs von der Bike ja auch im Schnitt so gemessen.
Der 26er Knard ist schoh der Einzige der mit so 77m wirkliche 3.0 hat. Hoffe ds der 26er Ranger von WTB bald lieferbar ist und er auch so schön dick ist. Der wäre dann wohl der erste Reifen der den Knard ersetzen könnte, zumindest hinten.

Kilometerleistung....hmmmh...immerzu fahren, egal welches Wetter. Also so oft das ich putzen komplett aufgegeben hab  

G.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe den 27.5er Fat B Nimble auf meinem Titanschweinchen. Auf den Felgen mit 46mm Maulweite komme ich auch nur auf 73mm.

Da schaut das so aus.




Ich bin da noch mit dem Druck am rumspielen. Mit welchem Druck fährst du den ?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2016)

Schönes Rad 

Hatte den Reifen nur zum Vermessen auf der Felge. Fahre ihn ansich nicht. Obwohl er mit 3.5 angegeben ist, ist er von den Karkassenmaßen so gut wie identisch zum 3.0er TrailBoss und 3.0er Bridger. Von den Noppen sogar schmäler. Das er jetzt so dünn von oben ausssieht liegt aber nur am Fotoweitwinkel.
Mit den Felgen von dir wirkt er optisch richtig dick.
Habe mich für nur 40mm Maulweite für die 3er Reifen entschieden, weil die Felge noch procoretauglich sein sollte.
Würde ich die Reifen so auf dem Rad fahren, dann würde sich der Druck wohl bei 1-1,1 Bar abspielen.

Die gesamten Maße des Panasonic sind auf der 40mm Maulweitenfelge bei 1Bar folgende gewesen:
Zum Vergleich hab ich die Maße vom Trailboss und Bridger in Klammern daneben.

Karkassenbreite: 72 (70/72)
Noppenbreite: 70 (73/74)
Höhe Karkasse mit Felge: 84 (84/85)


G.


----------

